

DNA GPS Maps Where Your Ancestors Lived - kp25
http://www.iflscience.com/health-and-medicine/dna-gps-maps-where-your-ancestors-lived

======
Eduard
I was this close signing up to _prosapiagenetics.com_ and providing them my
23andMe data. But after seeing

# too many typos,

# a weird terms of use clause (" _Licensor charges fees for use of the
Software under this Agreement._ ", without stating how high these fees are),

# and further small nits such as a Facebook page going to nowhere and non-
working links for TOU and privacy policy on the landing page,

I don't feel comfortable to provide them with personal genetics data.

